# Glass muffin pans?



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

I want a new muffin pan, preferably a glass one but I have no clue if there is such a thing.

Would you guys know if there is?


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld (Apr 20, 2004)

Did a quick search because that sounded like a great idea, but I came up with nothing glass. Even the one made by Pyrex was nonstick. I did find a few cast iron muffin tins though!


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

I think that I'm going to forgo getting a new one. I'm just gonna donate my old one and hope I find the perfect one someday


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Never heard of glass ones - that would be cool!

I had to say though I looooove my cast iron ones! They make awesome muffins







:

I've also heard a lot of great things about the stoneware muffin pans (as well as other stoneware baking items). I want to get a mini-loaf pan!.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

I've been using silicone ones recently and have been happy with them. Silicone is supposedly non-reactive with the food.

Aven


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

what about baking stones? do they make a muffin one?


----------



## MCsMom (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't have one. I use the paper linners and put them into a pie plate so they are close together and then fill them. Sometimes they are funny shaped, but they taste great.


----------



## polyhymnia (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't know about glass but I know stoneware ones, such as those made by Salmon Falls Stoneware. http://www.salmonfalls.com/

Probably the Pampered Chef do these too, or other stores like that.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm very happy with my silicone muffin pans. I put them on a cookie sheet when I use them since they're so flexible. I love them- they're basically non-stick (with a bit of oil) and I don't need to use muffin papers anymore.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I have never heard of any made of glass. I use one made of plain steel with no teflon in it and then just use nonstick cooking spray. If you can't find a new one, buy used from ebay or from the thrift store. They also still make the old-fashioned kind of cast iron, but I don't like the weight of cast iron cookware.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenenlightened* 
I think that I'm going to forgo getting a new one. I'm just gonna donate my old one and hope I find the perfect one someday









You can also use tea cups on a cookie sheet. You might be able to find small glass cups for these as well.

I used to make cup cakes like that. and then put ice cream in the top of the cup. while the cake is still just a little warm.... yumm....


----------



## cee3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aquarian* 
You can also use tea cups on a cookie sheet. You might be able to find small glass cups for these as well.

I used to make cup cakes like that. and then put ice cream in the top of the cup. while the cake is still just a little warm.... yumm....

Oh my gosh. I don't know why I opened this...I was just sort of vaguely curious about glass muffin pans. But I think I must have been fated to read that post. I'm picturing black bottom cupcakes with some vanilla ice cream and hot fudge.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

not to totally derail this thread... but it works with those small bowl's and brownies too. You put them upside down, and make sort of a brownie, ice cream volcano with chocolate syrup.


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crayolaab* 
Don't know about glass but I know stoneware ones, such as those made by Salmon Falls Stoneware. http://www.salmonfalls.com/

Probably the Pampered Chef do these too, or other stores like that.

Pampered chef does have muffin pans. I haven't used them yet but I love all the other baking stones that I have used and the muffin pan is on my list.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Pampered Chef does have a muffin stone. A six muffin one and a twelve muffin one. They are tough to season, though.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aquarian* 
You can also use tea cups on a cookie sheet. You might be able to find small glass cups for these as well.

I used to make cup cakes like that. and then put ice cream in the top of the cup. while the cake is still just a little warm.... yumm....

What a great idea! I'm afraid I'm a bit too clutzy to implement it though


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

I know you're asking about glass, but...
The best muffin pan I have ever had is the pampered chef stoneware muffin pan. Nothing ever sticks (you have to season it with oil first) and it cooks muffins so beautifully and evenly.
Here's one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-PAMPERED-CHE...QQcmdZViewItem
They're knda expensive, but worth it. I don't think I'll need a muffin pan again. Oh, they're really heavy, too!

HTH,
Michelel


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i have a pampered chef one..... it is tough to season though


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyhaugh* 
i have a pampered chef one..... it is tough to season though

I just put a gob of coconut oil in mine and it worked fine


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

I have baked muffins/cupcakes in glass custard cups. greased or with a paper liner.
Kathryn


----------



## acegmom (May 30, 2005)

they are silver on the outside - I'm sure you could use the "paper separators" if you didn't wan't them to touch the foil.

I use these all the time intead of a muffin pan - just stick them on top of my stoneware 9x13 rectangle and fill with one of those little scoops.

Jill H.

(lucky mom to - Amelia 17, Camille 15, Evan 12 and Gracie "the gift" 10)


----------



## LadEEBug (Apr 8, 2014)

I was wondering if there was such a thing as glass muffin pans myself. I just Googled it and found this conversation. Didn't find glass muffin pans! I prefer to cook only with glass, stainless steel, cast iron or Corning Ware. I recently had the brilliant  idea to try 1 cup wide mouth canning jars when I made brownies. Recipe called for a muffin pan, which is non-stick and I don't use it unless I use enviro-friendly paper liners. SO, I thought to myself maybe canning jars would work, they're only slightly bigger than the muffin pan. . . . and they worked wonderfully!! All I had to do was oil them.


----------



## LeneD (Apr 26, 2014)

If you'll go to the Chef's Catalog site, look into their glass cupcake set. Rather like using glass ramekins, but smaller I think. I am considering these myself; it's a toss-up between the stoneware 12 cup pan, or these I think. At least these are tempered, and made for the oven. I'm reluctant to use my teacups, even the ceramic ones, though I GUESS they are made for high temps, just how high is the question. Good Luck.


----------

